# I had to smile...



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

..not been well of late with this winter flu thing, so i've been laid awake watching TV at all hours of the night/morning as i cant sleep.
I did find it funny though when the BBC focused in on Rochdale. Given that 84% of the residents are unemployed, they all seemed to have satellite dishes on the side of their houses - good to see our taxes go on the must have things in life.

The welfare system just appears to be a free meal ticket for people.
By all means we should support people in times of need, but not to the point where we give them bucket loads of money to do as they pls.

Food stamps and clothing to ensure peoples basic needs are met. 
If they want money to buy things (be that sky, mobiles, beer or the lottery),then get a job.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

They have jobs as well, for which they are paid cash in hand, even they know it would be stupid to pay tax on the benefits they receive, and how else do you think they buy iPads for the grunts they have sired !


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

The vast majority of them were in work before the actions of the banks combined with the actions of goverments took them out of work. Maybe they bought the dishes prior to being kicked out of their jobs. It can happen to any of us at any time. I remember saying that I wouldnt be out of work for long, I would get a job stacking shelves if I had to - thing was I couldnt, I was way to qualified and experienced for that and employers (most iof whom I was more qulaified than) rightly knew I would leave when an opportunity presented itself. After 32 years of working and contributing I was given 65 quid a week (I spoent more than that driving around the country looking for work); hardly enough to buy a box a food. To suggest we should give people food tokens and humiliate them even more than we already do, is rediculous and is a suggestion that can only be made by those who lack any level of empathy and care for fellow human beings. There bit for the grace of god go I; all it takes is a worsening dip; an accident in your car, ill health (a stroke, heart attack, or cancer) and any of us can be in the same situation. Imagine then someone lambasting the fact you own a TT or god forbid a satalite dish. Laying around in bed, full of your own importance, casting judgement on those worse of than yourself Tosh isn't good mate and I am sure you are a better person than that.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

In parts in parts of Europe when you get state benefits they are reduced in stages to encourage folk back to work. Sounds a system for Blighty to me. Rather than hand out for life it seems - why not a sliding scale?

That way those ( like me after a family disaster) were up and running again without issue. As we got back to normal quickly. But the lard arses settled in the couch ass groove were penalised for the slothful work attitude.

Brian


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> That way those ( like me after a family disaster) were up and running again without issue. As we got back to normal quickly. But the lard arses settled in the couch ass groove were penalised for the slothful work attitude.


Then find the lard arses amid the 2million who want to work, don't penalise everyone because you happened to get up and running again without issue. There are 1 million 18 - 20o year olds who have never worked because there is no jobs for them. Take a trip to the job centre one day soon and see what is on offer - nothing! Maybe if tyou are so great at organising yourself Brian you could offer yourself as a mentor to some of these young people struggling to survive on nothing.



> They have jobs as well, for which they are paid cash in hand, even they know it would be stupid to pay tax on the benefits they receive, and how else do you think they buy iPads for the grunts they have sired !


Who do? and how do you know what goes on for 2.5 million people? Its the same old crap regurgitated - which means we pick on and blame the victims rather than those who caused all of this, the greedy bankers and their whore master politicians - well done for being suckers and believing your totally idiotic views. Sometimes I am ashamed to be British and listening to this uneducated lucky to be in work crap, is one of those times. :evil: Go read a fecking book, or visit a honmeless shelter , or a job centre or a soup kitchen and stop getting your views from the same Tory press that listened to the voice mails of murdered children. 'They', 'They', who the heck are They? These are people we are talking about. And what makes you and your biggotted uninformed views better than anyone else? What have you contributed to society and the good of your fellow human beings? I am betting heck all!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not passing judgement or trying to humiliate people without work.
My understanding based on the way the BBC presented Rochdale is its always been this way and is not a recent issue.

Problem is, without motivation it becomes all so easy to stay on benefits and do nothing and in doing so getting more money than "some" people who do work. Surely our (societies) responsibility is to ensure those without work have food to eat and clothes to wear - i'm reluctant to say tax payers should be paying for beer or cigarettes. We also have a responsibility to TRAIN the populous in the skills we need.

I'm not nieve enough to believe its easy, but I'm also sure the benefits system is creating a culture of people who make a living from not working. It should always be better for people to work than not to work.


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

This country is backward, the Benefit System is a joke. I have people living by me in Brand New 4 bedroom houses that dont work but have 2 cars and all the gear. 
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :evil:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

ttjay said:


> This country is backward, the Benefit System is a joke. I have people living by me in Brand New 4 bedroom houses that dont work but have 2 cars and all the gear.
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :evil:


plus one!...

This should be in the flame room!...

Not saying that THEY are all lazy fcukers....but I'm all in for food tokens and vouchers.

If they have self respect and dignity, they will quickly find a job, any job! Over qualified or not.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Nothing humiliating with food vouchers....and I say the amount should be limited to "basics" aswell....bread, milk, etc....so no waitrose lobster and the likes!!!....

Lost of dignity is when you see a homeless looking in bins and eating from leftovers outside restaurants.

Those lazy bastards living in big west london houses with 5 kids and standing outside the local pub drinking all day shouldn't be given a fcukin penny!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Think things got confused in tosh's first post about sky dishes everywhere! Am afraid that is very working class mentality to have the best tv system out there. Whereas a more middle class society actually discuss things and not just sit watching tv all day and night. The reason the youth have gotten lazy is the computer age we are in these days, kids hardly go and play out anymore and if they do what can they actually do?
As a kid we never wanted to be indoors, but out on our bikes or playing footy etc, parents have allowed the youth generation to get lazy I think. My father told me that if I cannot pay my rent at home then I must leave, work or starve basically!!! And it is right guys honestly. I have tried to employ 18-25 year olds and they just have no work ethics in them and never last above say 4-8 weeks. This is just IMHO as someone who has never been out of manual labour work in my life including bin man waiter and trainee chef.
Brian I can see where you are coming from and in many ways you are right, and in some you are way off the mark m8 and have taken it personal and in so doing retaliated I feel.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> If they have self respect and dignity, they will quickly find a job, any job! Over qualified or not.


[/quote]

Look it isnt rocket science. there arent any jobs - My company advertised a role recently and had over 600 applicants for one job. And you think they are all sitting about doing nothing waiting for a handout? Is that simply a reflectoion of how you would be I ask myself? Maybe you are a lazy git really? Dont want to work? Afrter all we only have your word for it that you do work? You sound like a nob head with a minimum wage job; probably racist and homophobic too? {robablly come from a council estate , half educated and a bit of a scruff ? You getting angry hearing me say all of this? Making uninformed judgements against you? Wrongly accussing you? Well that is exactly what you are doing so I am just making a point; its easy to spout off from the gob, its different when you are on the receiving end isnt it.

my son walked the feet off himself for almost year before finding a job, he would have done anything. Contrary to your Imagine sitting in front of some spotty kid who hasnt got a clue and being spoken down to? By being made to feel guilty for taking from a system that you have paid into for over thirty years. It is jokers like you who dont have a clue ,who sit back in judgement, including everyone in your small minded, uneducated and uninformed views, that make that worse. I dont wish ill on anyone normally but I do hope you get the opportunity to experience this, because if you do you won't be so judgemental in the future I promise you and you may come out of it a better person. A good dose of humility I feel would do you a lot of good. Heres hoping.

Gaz, I hear what you are saying but it is personal and I am not wide of the mark because I have experienced it like none of those casting their opinions here. They havent got a clue what it is like; for 8 months I did know.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> > If they have self respect and dignity, they will quickly find a job, any job! Over qualified or not.


Look it isnt rocket science. there arent any jobs - My company advertised a role recently and had over 600 applicants for one job. And you think they are all sitting about doing nothing waiting for a handout? Is that simply a reflectoion of how you would be I ask myself? Maybe you are a lazy git really? Dont want to work? Afrter all we only have your word for it that you do work? You sound like a nob head with a minimum wage job; probably racist and homophobic too? {robablly come from a council estate , half educated and a bit of a scruff ? You getting angry hearing me say all of this? Making uninformed judgements against you? Wrongly accussing you? Well that is exactly what you are doing so I am just making a point; its easy to spout off from the gob, its different when you are on the receiving end isnt it.

my son walked the feet off himself for almost year before finding a job, he would have done anything. Contrary to your Imagine sitting in front of some spotty kid who hasnt got a clue and being spoken down to? By being made to feel guilty for taking from a system that you have paid into for over thirty years. It is jokers like you who dont have a clue ,who sit back in judgement, including everyone in your small minded, uneducated and uninformed views, that make that worse. I dont wish ill on anyone normally but I do hope you get the opportunity to experience this, because if you do you won't be so judgemental in the future I promise you and you may come out of it a better person. A good dose of humility I feel would do you a lot of good. Heres hoping.

Gaz, I hear what you are saying but it is personal and I am not wide of the mark because I have experienced it like none of those casting their opinions here. They havent got a clue what it is like; for 8 months I did know.[/quote]
And we discussed your lad joining my team if we or you were closer as I recall, each class system looks at the one below and above and finds fault m8 it is only natural when life kicks us in the teeth to blame someone else. The only class system we CANNOT break into is the upper as no matter what job or money you have then you will never belong with them but be a tourist. You are looking at you and your family not the gen pop of society and neither myself or you can speak for everyone else, but a view upon our own experiences in life. Prejudice is a major factor in who does or doesn't get a certain job I am afraid and you know that mucker being a scouter with all of the crap jokes associated with it.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

BrianR said:


> > If they have self respect and dignity, they will quickly find a job, any job! Over qualified or not.


Look it isnt rocket science. there arent any jobs - My company advertised a role recently and had over 600 applicants for one job. And you think they are all sitting about doing nothing waiting for a handout? Is that simply a reflectoion of how you would be I ask myself? Maybe you are a lazy git really? Dont want to work? Afrter all we only have your word for it that you do work? You sound like a nob head with a minimum wage job; probably racist and homophobic too? {robablly come from a council estate , half educated and a bit of a scruff ? You getting angry hearing me say all of this? Making uninformed judgements against you? Wrongly accussing you? Well that is exactly what you are doing so I am just making a point; its easy to spout off from the gob, its different when you are on the receiving end isnt it.

my son walked the feet off himself for almost year before finding a job, he would have done anything. Contrary to your Imagine sitting in front of some spotty kid who hasnt got a clue and being spoken down to? By being made to feel guilty for taking from a system that you have paid into for over thirty years. It is jokers like you who dont have a clue ,who sit back in judgement, including everyone in your small minded, uneducated and uninformed views, that make that worse. I dont wish ill on anyone normally but I do hope you get the opportunity to experience this, because if you do you won't be so judgemental in the future I promise you and you may come out of it a better person. A good dose of humility I feel would do you a lot of good. Heres hoping.

Gaz, I hear what you are saying but it is personal and I am not wide of the mark because I have experienced it like none of those casting their opinions here. They havent got a clue what it is like; for 8 months I did know.[/quote]

what a load of b0llocks...

There are jobs out there, yes it's not easy to find the right one or even one. But if you keep trying, you will eventually find one.

Not saying that you are THE lazy one because you have claimed benefits in the past ( got no idea why you getting all pissed of for) what I'm saying is that this system of benefits is too "easy" and lots and lots of people abuse it. Don't start with all the bollock statictics of how many people abuse the system etc....There is a problem with the current system, end of.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BrianR said:


> my son walked the feet off himself for almost year before finding a job, he would have done anything. Contrary to your Imagine sitting in front of some spotty kid who hasnt got a clue and being spoken down to? By being made to feel guilty for taking from a system that you have paid into for over thirty years. It is jokers like you who dont have a clue ,who sit back in judgement, including everyone in your small minded, uneducated and uninformed views, that make that worse. I dont wish ill on anyone normally but I do hope you get the opportunity to experience this, because if you do you won't be so judgemental in the future I promise you and you may come out of it a better person. A good dose of humility I feel would do you a lot of good. Heres hoping.


I hold my hand up. There was a time not so long ago when I would've been amongst those slagging off the jobless and making exactly the same assumptions about idleness.

I have worked solidly since getting my degree. Prior to that I worked every weekend in a geriatric hospital and every holiday either stacking shelves or working at the hospital in addition to the weekend work. I had no financial support whilst studying. My father felt that I was a dope head because I went to art college and disappointed that I didn't follow his planned route for me into banking. So I had to fund my flat, my study materials and my basic necessities by working all the hours I could.

But I didn't mind because the work I did was relatively well paid. Nobody wanted to work weekends so they paid double and on bank holidays double with another paid day off. In other words the effort and unsocial hours paid dividends and made my college life a lot easier financially than a lot of others who survived on grants - remember those?

Since graduating I have worked full-time - some of it as an employee but most as a self-employed person who has run a successful business and employed others too. I have paid all my dues and taxes, NI contributions for employees and generally lived by the rules.

All that came to an abrupt halt in 2008 when invoices went unpaid and one-by-one my clients fell by the wayside. As budgets were cut work was either halted or abandoned completely. A guy I used to work for in an advertising agency lost his whole business because ALL his government contracts were stopped within less than a month. Another client lost £500k worth of work in one week.

Now I couldn't carry on running up an overdraft or working for people who never intended paying. Clients were nailing down the price, extending credit terms and arguing about costs even though they were pre-agreed. It is impossible to run a business like that because the overheads don't go away and the tax/VAT man still needs paying on time.

So I elected to shut up shop, pay off my creditors and look for a full-time job. After well into 1000 job applications I have had four job offers that have come to nothing because various directors' approvals have not been made or they simply decided not to commit to employing me. During this time I have done freelance projects, delivered the mail at Christmas and applied for anything from driving to supermarket work to virtually anything to earn some money.

Yes I still have my TT. It was paid for. But it is in urgent need of TLC that I can ill-afford. I get zero benefits because my wife is working. We get no relief on our council tax or any help with utility bills.

So does all that make me a scrounger? Because I have a degree and years of experience does that make me unemployable? I can't get a job doing anything because there are people who have more experience in the work available than I have. Employers also fear that once a better job comes up I will leave and they will have to recruit again. They're right. I did all that stuff when I was studying so I could get qualifications to enable myself to have a better career.

So the only real option for me is to start another business. That is what I am doing, but trying to get it off the ground when business is so stagnant is not easy. Everyone is frightened. Nobody will risk anything and everyone is sitting around waiting for another person to do something. In the meantime the basic bills go up, the government tries to claw more from us arguing that they need to 'deal with the deficit' and in doing so are pushing more and more people (including me) into debt.

How are we supposed to deal with that?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

what a load of b0llocks...


> There are jobs out there, yes it's not easy to find the right one or even one. But if you keep trying, you will eventually find one.Not saying that you are THE lazy one because you have claimed benefits in the past ( got no idea why you getting all pissed of for) what I'm saying is that this system of benefits is too "easy" and lots and lots of people abuse it. Don't start with all the bollock statictics of how many people abuse the system etc....There is a problem with the current system, end of.


[/quote]

And how would you know? you havent been there, you havent done it you havent exerienced it. You are guessing at best! or taking the drivel you read and applying it as though it is fact. When 600 applhy for one job that should give someone with a modicum of intelligence the understanding that it is far from easy, but I am forgetting you dont have a modicum of intelligence. Instead you sit on your fat lazy arse, eating fatty food and swilling coke, reading the daily mail, watching sky and judging everyone else (oops sorry, I just judged you there, not nice eh for someone who doesnt even know you). It is not the system that is at fault it is dopes like you who are blinded from the real reasons for all of this crap, by the same old drivel trotted out by the tory establishment. As for what my son did being bollocks you moron, I doubt that you could muster a fraction of the personal motivation, self respect and pride that he did in getting out of bed every day. You havent got a clue, but carry on living like you do because we need people like you to remind us what stupid looks like. Someone said recently that 'you cant educate pork' - very very apt !!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> So the only real option for me is to start another business. That is what I am doing, but trying to get it off the ground when business is so stagnant is not easy. Everyone is frightened. Nobody will risk anything and everyone is sitting around waiting for another person to do something. In the meantime the basic bills go up, the government tries to claw more from us arguing that they need to 'deal with the deficit' and in doing so are pushing more and more people (including me) into debt. How are we supposed to deal with that?


[/quote]

All the best with it Rich!

You could always go and get one of the jobs soft lad says exists out there. It makes me laugh when people say I would sweep the streets, or empty the bins - ever seen one of those jobs advertised/ Can you then imagine them giving them to someone who has gained experience and trained all their life in other things? But they will because soft lad says they will; because he must be experienced enough (just about) to do them himself. Maybe soft lad can become a job centre in his own right and place all these people into all of these jobs he knows are out there.

This ruins lives and people standing on the sidelines, especially those who should know better, nastily sniping away makes it worse.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

that was aimed at me as i recall Brian :roll: me a pig lol.

regarding vacancies out there i agree Brian that if i turned up in a suit for a dustmans job i would never get it!!!! that is why i have always changed my cv to suit lol (lying sack of in other words)


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

BrianR said:


> what a load of b0llocks...
> 
> 
> > There are jobs out there, yes it's not easy to find the right one or even one. But if you keep trying, you will eventually find one.Not saying that you are THE lazy one because you have claimed benefits in the past ( got no idea why you getting all pissed of for) what I'm saying is that this system of benefits is too "easy" and lots and lots of people abuse it. Don't start with all the bollock statictics of how many people abuse the system etc....There is a problem with the current system, end of.


And how would you know? you havent been there, you havent done it you havent exerienced it. You are guessing at best! or taking the drivel you read and applying it as though it is fact. When 600 applhy for one job that should give someone with a modicum of intelligence the understanding that it is far from easy, but I am forgetting you dont have a modicum of intelligence. Instead you sit on your fat lazy arse, eating fatty food and swilling coke, reading the daily mail, watching sky and judging everyone else (oops sorry, I just judged you there, not nice eh for someone who doesnt even know you). It is not the system that is at fault it is dopes like you who are blinded from the real reasons for all of this crap, by the same old drivel trotted out by the tory establishment. As for what my son did being bollocks you moron, I doubt that you could muster a fraction of the personal motivation, self respect and pride that he did in getting out of bed every day. You havent got a clue, but carry on living like you do because we need people like you to remind us what stupid looks like. Someone said recently that 'you cant educate pork' - very very apt !![/quote]

Read my post properly you moron. I didn't call your son rollocks, I said what you are talking about is rollocks!

I have experienced it. Ironically you're the one judging! I'm looking at the bigger picture. You are the pork who need to stop crying like a b1tch. I have had to look for jobs for a long time too , and not once but about 5 times and was lucky to have some financial support from my family. I have experienced all sorts of bull at interviews and with recruitment consultants (**** them ***** as well by the way).

You're the one who doesn't have a clue! You lost your job in the past and had to claim, big deal. Get over it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

SO, lets see if we can move this on then.

If the problem is not that people wont work (i have no comment to make either way) we have no money to support the ballooning welfare system/bill and a NHS at the same time - how do we pay for "all' things? or do we say here's the pot of money - where do you the people want it spending and when its gone it gone?

So what are we not going to spend on ££?
Does all immigration and asylum need to stop or even be reversed?
All aid/foreign investment stopped?

People are very good at saying don't cut me, cut them as the country has become totally self obsessed.
Then when decisions are made, someone always is on the losing side and public enquires are demanded protests, etc etc
(thinking like with the child services - after a 3 year review Newcastle and Liverpool were to provide services, leeds to close - leeds are not happy) ie not in my back yard..

This is not the POLITICS show, so lets not go down we're screwed because labour left the counties NHS trusts with massive PFI depts that individual trusts can never payback - SOLUTIONS/SUGGESTIONS ONLY. It may be true, but its not an ANSWER, the dept exists.

£54M/Day for EU?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

SO, lets see if we can move this on then.

If the problem is not that people wont work (i have no comment to make either way other than the principle that working people should alway be better off than those not) we have no money to support the ballooning welfare system/bill and a NHS at the same time - how do we pay for "all' things? or do we say here's the pot of money - where do you the people want it spending and when its gone it gone?

So what are we not going to spend on ££?
Does all immigration and asylum need to stop or even be reversed?
All aid/foreign investment stopped?

People are very good at saying don't cut me, cut them as the country has become totally self obsessed.
Then when decisions are made, someone always is on the losing side and public enquires are demanded protests, etc etc
(thinking like with the child services - after a 3 year review Newcastle and Liverpool were to provide services, leeds to close - leeds are not happy) ie not in my back yard..

This is not the POLITICS show, so lets not go down we're screwed because labour left the counties NHS trusts with massive PFI depts that individual trusts can never payback - SOLUTIONS/SUGGESTIONS ONLY. It may be true, but its not an ANSWER, the dept exists.

£54M/Day for EU?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> SO, lets see if we can move this on then.
> 
> If the problem is not that people wont work (i have no comment to make either way other than the principle that working people should alway be better off than those not) we have no money to support the ballooning welfare system/bill and a NHS at the same time - how do we pay for "all' things? or do we say here's the pot of money - where do you the people want it spending and when its gone it gone?
> 
> ...


Get out of EU or drastically reduce our contribution. Re-evaluate the benefits of membership if any.

Raise the qualification levels required for immigration into this country.

Stop foreign aid - particularly to India (which has a space programme FFS) until we can actually afford it.

Reduce VAT to a more reasonable level and apply it just to luxury goods as originally intended.

Investigate improved efficiencies within the NHS. I have had a shoulder problem for a year. I have had physio (not worked), multiple visits to my doctor, an X-ray (nothing found), cortisone injection (not worked), ultra-sound scan (nothing found) and now they are suggesting an MRI scan because it's the only method of viewing inside the shoulder joint. As we have known from the outset that is where the pain is, why go through all the other wasteful procedures beforehand? Is this procedural rules imposed by NHS management?

Implement stricter tax control on large corporations, banks and others who think it is acceptable to remove vast sums of money overseas to avoid tax.

Stop the globalisation of our cities and towns - they have little individuality so people are not tempted to venture out to shop.

Encourage local councils to invest in marketing their towns. The biggest spend period is Christmas yet most towns fail to make the place attractive to shoppers.

Bring politicians down to real world levels. The likes of the Cameron, Osborne and Clegg are so far removed from daily life as to make their opinions and observations irrelevant.

Reduce the power of bean counters. Cutting costs to balance the books is one thing but long term it creates more problems resulting in yet more cuts. At what point do we get forced to invest to repair years of neglect and at what point is it most economically viable? The government badly needs a change in strategic thinking and needs to adjust it's viewpoint. The bottom line isn't something relevant if all around is crumbling and needs substantial investment to put right.

If it ain't broke don't fix it but if it is do it properly and make it a good investment in the long-term.

Reduce waste in government. How much did they invest in a computer system for the NHS that was scrapped after so many years because it just didn't work? Who got paid off as a result? FFS put decision makers in place who are qualified to make the decisions and understand the problems and solutions presented to them. I really don't believe this government has the people and skills and experience required to actually make the correct decisions.

And finally, rebuild the voting public's confidence in politicians and the laws and policies they put in place 'in our own best interests'.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

People are very good at saying don't cut me, cut them as the country has become totally self obsessed.
Then when decisions are made, someone always is on the losing side and public enquires are demanded protests, etc etc
(thinking like with the child services - after a 3 year review Newcastle and Liverpool were to provide services, leeds to close - leeds are not happy) ie not in my back yard..

This is not the POLITICS show, so lets not go down we're screwed because labour left the counties NHS trusts with massive PFI depts that individual trusts can never payback - SOLUTIONS/SUGGESTIONS ONLY. It may be true, but its not an ANSWER, the dept exists.

£54M/Day for EU?[/quote]

Labour inherited a crumbling NHS, that couldnt cope with what was being thrown at it, runinto the ground by 18 years of tory rule., Obviously no problem unless you happened to need it. Labour were elected on a promise of turning that around and that is what they did; real investment that means if you need a bed now you can get one and ou doint have to wait 12 months dying to get one. I worked for a company that saw me in hspitals every other day for almost a year when labour came in; every single one of the hospitals had building work and investment of some kind. And it needed it (I almost lost my own child when the ambulance had to travel 50 miles to find a bed for her). Again not very important uless you need that and easy to sit back casting judgement about a waiste of money. Key thing is that at some stage unless very very lucky we will all need that and you will only miss it when it isnt there. For over 20 years I have had private health care and so in effectct have paid twice- regardless there is no more important facet in our lives and so I am happy to do that.

Back to scorunnging doleites.Honda and Jessops have just anounced all of these closures and redundancies. All of those people were working today and tomorrow by some they will be classed as scoungers, is that fair, given they are there with about 2 million others through no fault of their own.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

What a load of socialist rubbish.

Labour turned nothing around, they rode the crest of world economic growth but were the ones who failed to react unlike our other eurozone partners France or Germany. Labour attempted to bankrupt the country selling off gold at its lowest point, gave public institutions such as the nhs and schools massive depts that simply can't be paid back. Labour complain about the bankers but did nothing to regulate them in 12 years, complain about tax but did nothing to tax the rich until 36days before they were thrown from office. Spent 10 years talking about immergration while holding the front door open. Did nothing during all 3 terms for affordable housing. Did nothing to save the remains of the postal service or the coal mines, let British steel goto India as well as jaguar. As for Jessops, evolve or die. They didn't compete with other Internet companies so people went else where. So who's at fault? Labour for not taxing people like amazon and costa when they could have over the last 12 years. Failure to tax theses sARL companies has cost the high street 10000s of jobs all on labours watch.

Labour are the reason we are where we are. 100s of £ paid to people working when they should have addressed the wage issue not created benifits that are impossible to remove.

Screw labour, bunch of idiots who couldn't run a sack race.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

And this is why no one is interested in politics anymore. Because politicians and their followers are more interested in arguing about whose fault everything is than they are in actually discussing solutions.

I watched question time last night and it was just depressing. Most of the panelists spent 50% of their time banging on about why things weren't their fault, and the other 50% trying desperately to avoid suggesting anything in case they said something that hadn't been approved in advance by their PR team.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> And this is why no one is interested in politics anymore. Because politicians and their followers are more interested in arguing about whose fault everything is than they are in actually discussing solutions.
> 
> I watched question time last night and it was just depressing. Most of the panelists spent 50% of their time banging on about why things weren't their fault, and the other 50% trying desperately to avoid suggesting anything in case they said something that hadn't been approved in advance by their PR team.


I watched that too. Was quite impressed by Nadine Dorries even though I don't necessarily agree with all she says. At least she recognises a need to shake things up.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> Labour turned nothing around, they rode the crest of world economic growth but were the ones who failed to react unlike our other eurozone partners France or Germany.


What planet do you live on? Frances national debt has seen its credit status downgraded and its unemplyment is one of the worlds highest.



> Labour attempted to bankrupt the country selling off gold at its lowest point, gave public institutions such as the nhs and schools massive depts that simply can't be paid back.


Schools and the NHS received investment, because labour saw that education and health was important, you obviously font.



> Labour complain about the bankers but did nothing to regulate them in 12 years, complain about tax but did nothing to tax the rich until 36days before they were thrown from office.


Unlike the tories who have failed to bring the bankers to book as they said they would and have actaully reduced tax to the rich by 10%



> Spent 10 years talking about immergration while holding the front door open.


I agree



> Did nothing during all 3 terms for affordable housing.


More houses were built under labour than in any other government, We had and still have the lowest mortgage interests rates that allowed that.



> Did nothing to save the remains of the postal service or the coal mines, let British steel goto India as well as jaguar.


Honestly, you believe that? Coal mones devistated by the tories; british steel devestated by the tories and given that everyone hated national ownership, ford jaguar and american company can do what it wants, P.S It has never been so succesful creating tousands of jobs here.



> As for Jessops, evolve or die. They didn't compete with other Internet companies so people went else where. So who's at fault?


That wasnt my argument, my argument was that one minute the employees were working and the next you will be calling them no good scroungers,



> abour for not taxing people like amazon and costa when they could have over the last 12 years. Failure to tax theses sARL companies has cost the high street 10000s of jobs all on labours watch.


Pissing myself laughiing at this. A tory supporting increased taxes and controls. Coming from a governement run by millionaires it is farcical.



> Labour are the reason we are where we are. 100s of £ paid to people working when they should have addressed the wage issue not created benifits that are impossible to remove.


Its imposssible to convince you chap because you are so entrenched in your own misguided beliefs which have no doubt been continually reinforced by years and years of reading the sun. The plolicies of Governements create poverty, 20 years of tory rule created much pverty, Therefore goverments are morally obliged to do something about that. People like you and your bigotted views are the reason we are here.



> Screw labour, bunch of idiots who couldn't run a sack race.


[/quote]

LOL, unlike you who have all of the answers, generally misinformed incorrect answers at that. Bored now! stay happy and hopefully the dole wont catch up with you.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > that was aimed at me as i recall Brian :roll: me a pig lol.
> ...


Gaz, I havent aimed anything at you mate  The fact is there isnt any dustmans jobs to get - so you could turn up dressed any way you like and still walk away with nothing. A mate was talking about a job he applied for at Asda, stacking the shelves, 350 applicants for 6 roles and he was sent to a website to complete a 30 page application form, with numerical and verbal reasoning tests :lol: the pay was a smigen above minimum wage. What is the world coming to mate. I had 5 CVs when I was looking matey, trouble is so does everyone else mate, all 2.5 million of them. Every job I wnet for consisted of a minimum of three interviews plus a telephone interview (all of them were for less money (considerably than I had earned in the past). Trouble is you can try to dunb down your experience to fit the job, but they see through that mate. In the end after sweat and tears I got a brilliant job in line with my experience and skills. I was lucky.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> And this is why no one is interested in politics anymore. Because politicians and their followers are more interested in arguing about whose fault everything is than they are in actually discussing solutions.
> 
> I watched question time last night and it was just depressing. Most of the panelists spent 50% of their time banging on about why things weren't their fault, and the other 50% trying desperately to avoid suggesting anything in case they said something that hadn't been approved in advance by their PR team.


Its because we live in such a judgemental society and when people do try and fail they are lambasted from all sides, just look at this thread - even people losing their jobs who should be pitied and supported are called names), so people spend more time casting blame abd defending themselves than talking about solutions, because that is a reflection of our society.

Solutions:I am in with the view that the European Union has eroded our ability to be succesful; just 10% of our income comes from that direction now; even if we left t, some of that trade would be retained; so lets get out and stand on our own two feet, we are good at that. I also have the view that our borders are too open and the stress this has put on our public services is intolerable (British nationals having family allowance taken from them last week, while foreign nationals still get it and send it home, is a crime). I think we should add *emotional intelligence *to the core educational curriculum; we need to teach people to be kind to each other, because nothing ever came from victimising large proportions of society; which in my opinion is simply a vehicle to distract from the core problems and prevents progress. It should be ok to fail as long as the intention is positive, this creates an environment in which entrapreneurs thrive, jobs are created and wealth results.The theives, murderes, drug pushers, paedophiles etc should be taken out for much longer than they are (they are a hug drain on our resources when free to roam about, so lets put those resources into keeping them locked up; we can pay for this by not supporting all of the foreign nationals currently here in their millions (it isnt their fault, we joined the common market and gave them access or years ago we stripped their countries of resources and told them they belonged to the empire, so they are entitled to be here. Time though to shut that door now and look after our own.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

You've got to laugh.......Because it's true :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

They were a bunch of jokers and he must be the most uncharismatic leader ever!

The trouble is this lot are equally bad for other reasons - talk about the blind leading the blind. :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Interesting to see the OP cringing away from opening post and start to blame the BBC , , I have given up watching question time , sure the politicians are lying scrounging scroats but they only do what the real moneyed powers of the world tell them , they can do nothing for Rochdale , or anywhere else . Well said Brian and good luck Rich


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Fab 4 TT said:


>


A perty political broadcast on behalf of the conservative party. Once again we blame without thought, because its easier to do that. I know one thing, the 12 years of labour was so much better than the previous 18 of facist brown paper bag Conservatism. Obviously the world wide economic crisis driven by the greedy bankers and corrupt politicians played no part in all of this? Tony Blair and Mr Brown caused the whole thing? Ahhh it must be lovely to be told everything and to have all the answers given for you. Window licking appears to be becoming a sport in this place these days


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

i took the original post to question the amount of benefits that people are paid not the availability of jobs or how the country is run in general.i agree that it sometimes seems that people who claim benefits do so because they are financially better off by the time you consider cost of childcare,cost of travelling,tax etc...the problem is though that a lot of these people top up their benefits by working cash in hand for various types of companies and trades.this is partly because of the minimum wage which prices some businesses out of employing people full time and also cos employees are getting more rights and power over employers.as a result people who arent claiming cant find work because the positions are taken by cash in hand benefit claimers.obviously this isnt happening across the board but definitely in trades and other jobs such as general labourers etc.there are any amounts of people sitting in the house with no intention of getting a job cos its not worth losing the benefits but will work a few days here and there for pocket money.the government really need to make it easier to employ people and to offer apprenticeships to people.its too clear cut between unemployed and employed.training periods may help.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

No , I cannot see how a few people doing the odd day here and there for some pocket money is going to have any effect on any system in general ,,,,,,,,, any body that I know who does not have a job are desperate to find one and spend many hours sendingg cvs all over the place ,,,,,,,,, I think if any of camerons mythical " going to work and seeing the neighbours curtains still closed " were to knock on any of these doors and ask of the ocupants wanted their jobs so that they could go back to bed would get plenty of takers ,,,,more simplistic sound bites for the illinformed


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

true but my point that i struggled to put across is that even if there are jobs to get,a lot of people wouldnt want them cos its not in their best interest as there wouldnt be much financial gain and they also would be without their families for the 40 hours a week or so.i dont want to come across old fashioned but i think if you decide to have children then one of you should bring them up while the other goes to work to bring the money in.i know they may struggle to find work after the children are old enough but surely thats life.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

" Even if there were jobs " , well the reality is that there are not !! So for someone ( the OP ) from ane section of our fantasy island to lambast in general the unemployed who are unfortunatly living the reality of this fantasy island is at least unfair


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

well im weighing up the option of moving to oz cos this country is f##ked.no wonder everyone is so flippin miserable.crap place to live in and crap weather.only gona get worse


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

In that I will agree , Oz seems to be the place to go , I know that in my industry everybody wants to go !!!!!!


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

a lad i know is a diver on the riggs in the north sea.he is australian.what on earth is he doing here i thought.turns out he gets about a grand a day.he still would love to return home but.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Let's face it mate , if you are 200ft under the sea does it really matter where you are !!!!! Sat divers only work 6 months max so chances are he does go home a lot,,,,,,,,,,,,
Also , if you visit places like India , Africa , Manila , Brazil etc ,if you have a decent job, this country is not too bad a place to be.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

absolutely true. 8)


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

BrianR said:


> Fab 4 TT said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Brian, if you're going to persistently troll my replies, then I'll just block you. Simple. I'm certainly not going to miss you. Either add some comical, or informative value to the discussion. Let's try and have an adult debate.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

have to be honest i am one that pays cih for casual labour when needed, the run up to xmas i had one five days a week including week ends for £60 a day.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

c15 ttt said:


> well im weighing up the option of moving to oz cos this country is f##ked.no wonder everyone is so flippin miserable.crap place to live in and crap weather.only gona get worse





roddy said:


> In that I will agree , Oz seems to be the place to go , I know that in my industry everybody wants to go !!!!!!


Bloody immigrants, going over there, stealing their jobs...


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> c15 ttt said:
> 
> 
> > well im weighing up the option of moving to oz cos this country is f##ked.no wonder everyone is so flippin miserable.crap place to live in and crap weather.only gona get worse
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> Brian, if you're going to persistently troll my replies, then I'll just block you. Simple. I'm certainly not going to miss you. Either add some comical, or informative value to the discussion. Let's try and have an adult debate.


[/quote]

Troll your replies? grow up eh. You consider your input to be adult what is so adult about it ? Sounds more schoolyard bully to me ? So block away mate because you have nothing to say that I am interested in hearing, one dimensional, uninteresting drivel which is generally a replication stolen from other forums. You have only been here five minutes, maybe stick around a while before you start telling people what they can and cant post. In fact I will save you the job, you are indeed blocked and I no longer need to waste my time reading or viewing the complete b#llocks that you post - cheery pip


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

c15 ttt said:


> i took the original post to question the amount of benefits that people are paid not the availability of jobs or how the country is run in general.i agree that it sometimes seems that people who claim benefits do so because they are financially better off by the time you consider cost of childcare,cost of travelling,tax etc...the problem is though that a lot of these people top up their benefits by working cash in hand for various types of companies and trades.this is partly because of the minimum wage which prices some businesses out of employing people full time and also cos employees are getting more rights and power over employers.as a result people who arent claiming cant find work because the positions are taken by cash in hand benefit claimers.obviously this isnt happening across the board but definitely in trades and other jobs such as general labourers etc.there are any amounts of people sitting in the house with no intention of getting a job cos its not worth losing the benefits but will work a few days here and there for pocket money.the government really need to make it easier to employ people and to offer apprenticeships to people.its too clear cut between unemployed and employed.training periods may help.


You are right and that is happening, but employers are just as culpable because they sont want to pay the stamp etc of the people doing the work for them, so insist that it is cash in hand. I despise benefit fraud becuase I know that vast majority of those claiming it really do need it. I know its difficult to see, but you really do have to experience it to realise just how tough it is when you want to work, need to work and that is denied you. Iy is soul destroying. Aprentiships; I think they are trying to do that, my sons scheme led to his new job, but he had to be unemployed for a year before he had eaccess to that. Its incredibly sad for the people caught up in this.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Well it is looking up for some in Rochdale , well at least for a few of the stupid fools who cannot think for themselves and will just do what they are told ,,,,,as some may be aware it is all kicking off in Mali and the British army will be looking for more mercineries , oh sorry , heros , to help steal the Manganese from the people of Mali ,,,, so let's not waste too much time arguing and falling out with each other over stupid little things !!!!!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> Well it is looking up for some in Rochdale , well at least for a few of the stupid fools who cannot think for themselves and will just do what they are told ,,,,,as some may be aware it is all kicking off in Mali and the British army will be looking for more mercineries , oh sorry , heros , to help steal the Manganese from the people of Mali ,,,, so let's not waste too much time arguing and falling out with each other over stupid little things !!!!!


Well said Roddy,. we all have our own opinions, they often clash, but they aint anything like as important as real life mate.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> c15 ttt said:
> 
> 
> > well im weighing up the option of moving to oz cos this country is f##ked.no wonder everyone is so flippin miserable.crap place to live in and crap weather.only gona get worse
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Immigrants ,,,,, convicts by another name ,,,, or try this ,,, economic slaves !!!!


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

BrianR said:


> > Brian, if you're going to persistently troll my replies, then I'll just block you. Simple. I'm certainly not going to miss you. Either add some comical, or informative value to the discussion. Let's try and have an adult debate.


Troll your replies? grow up eh. You consider your input to be adult what is so adult about it ? Sounds more schoolyard bully to me ? So block away mate because you have nothing to say that I am interested in hearing, one dimensional, uninteresting drivel which is generally a replication stolen from other forums. You have only been here five minutes, maybe stick around a while before you start telling people what they can and cant post. In fact I will save you the job, you are indeed blocked and I no longer need to waste my time reading or viewing the complete b#llocks that you post - cheery pip [/quote]

Only been here for 5 minutes? I joined in 2004? :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Fab 4 TT said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > > Brian, if you're going to persistently troll my replies, then I'll just block you. Simple. I'm certainly not going to miss you. Either add some comical, or informative value to the discussion. Let's try and have an adult debate.
> ...


Only been here for 5 minutes? I joined in 2004? :?[/quote]
i was thinking that myself lol.
regarding cih payments can i point out that i am a sole trader and as such i dont pay any stamp for casual labour.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

And still the purile continue , it does not matter what you say or your points , I have been here longer so give me back my ball,,,, have you no dignity ,,,,,,,,, oh wait a minute , maybe it was a wind up !!!!!


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

roddy said:


> And still the purile continue , it does not matter what you say or your points , I have been here longer so give me back my ball,,,, have you no dignity ,,,,,,,,, oh wait a minute , maybe it was a wind up !!!!!


Have you managed to wipe the custard pie off yet?

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=255316&start=30


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> And still the purile continue , it does not matter what you say or your points , I have been here longer so give me back my ball,,,, have you no dignity ,,,,,,,,, oh wait a minute , maybe it was a wind up !!!!!


 :lol: I'm guessing he is going on about the fact that he has been here for years! The lack of content felt to me like it is 5 minutes. I have moved on now you are right it isn;t important Roddy.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

can see this topic going soon, far too much negativity on this forum at present :?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Ikon66 said:


> can see this topic going soon, far too much negativity on this forum at present :?


Tricky one Icon as this is far from a positive subject mate, strong passionate views all around. How can we lighten things up?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ikon66 said:


> can see this topic going soon, far too much negativity on this forum at present :?


Oops ,,, was I me !!!!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

BrianR said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > can see this topic going soon, far too much negativity on this forum at present :?
> ...


For me it's a lot of the forum in general. Loads of posts start off maybe tongue in cheek then all too soon someone takes offence then things just go down hill :?


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

These figures give some indication of the severity of the problem we face in balancing the UK's finances.

http://www.debtbombshell.com/public-spending.htm

It's very simple. We are spending beyond our tax receipts excessively, and the debt is continuing to mount. Expenditure needs to be reduced.

Have a look through the charts to see the spending figures for welfare.

http://www.ukpublicspending.co.uk/spending_chart_1998_2015UKb_12c1li111mcn_40t


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


thing is paul, when you have an emotive sunject and then inject even more emotive people to that topic it ends up with no-one actually listening to the others and only their own point of view.
i see it in here, flame and deffo in the mk1 section!!! it is almost like gang culture to me, someone posts something and all of a sudden the same faces arrive to belittle that person. the good debaters like spandy and rich only tend to post reasoning posts and not too belittle someone unless like me you argue the point wrongly lol. (fallen foul of spandy loads) 
+1 on your post


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

Bloody immigrants, going over there, stealing their jobs...[/quote]

:lol: :lol: .its a lot harder to get into oz though which is only right


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

For me it's a lot of the forum in general. Loads of posts start off maybe tongue in cheek then all too soon someone takes offence then things just go down hill :?[/quote]
thing is paul, when you have an emotive sunject and then inject even more emotive people to that topic it ends up with no-one actually listening to the others and only their own point of view.
i see it in here, flame and deffo in the mk1 section!!! it is almost like gang culture to me, someone posts something and all of a sudden the same faces arrive to belittle that person. the good debaters like spandy and rich only tend to post reasoning posts and not too belittle someone unless like me you argue the point wrongly lol. (fallen foul of spandy loads) 
+1 on your post[/quote]

Good job the same faces turn up to debate the point or it would be very quiet here mate. As I recall both Rich and Spandex have had their moments belittling in the past here too. For what its worth I do think people listen to the others point of view, the problems arise because they don't like the views they are listening to. This post began by judging and castigating a whole secion of society purely based upon the fact they had Sky dishes; it then went on to to castigate and denograte the unemployed, putting them all into one basket as job shy scroungers. It then went on to include politically motivated video, that was biased in the extreme. Like you I could sit here and say nothing and let that be the case, or I can argue the opposite view - lets all agree on everything and I promise you that it will be boring as hell. I thought that this was what it was about. To be honest I am getting a little fed up with some of the small minded views I am hearing and very bored with the ongoing right wing bigotted atmosphere and petty squabbles, (which invariably I too become embroiled in). When someone who has posted about 100 times in 10 years is trying to sensor an avid contributor by calling him a troll, threatening to block him because he dares to challenge his voew, then quite honestly it is beginning to take more energy than it is worth and I am wonderring why the f#ck I am here in the first place. Thionk I will take a short break to think about that one  Hope all goes well with the new baby Gaz and catch yer soon


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Brian, i know where your heart is bud and it is a good heart and you are a good guy my friend. we all get frustrated occasionally in life and it can show in our posts. hope you don't go far or for long m8ee as i love reading your posts.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Gazz and Brian....K.I.S.S.I.N.G .....  

Joking...btw!....just to lighten things up on here!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BrianR said:


> As I recall both Rich and Spandex have had their moments belittling in the past here too.


I'll happily hold my hand up to that. 

I'm no saint but generally speaking I do make the 'right noises' if I have done wrong. There are some on here who can never admit an error of judgement or apologise for anything yet are quick and eager to berate others. Then there are those who are seemingly incapable of discussing anything without resorting to verbal abuse.

But by far the worst are those who just jump on a brow-beating bandwagon, kick a man when he's down and have no opinion of their own.

Brian, I hope you come back and I'm sure you will. We won't agree on everything but please remember this - Spandy and I hardly ever agree on anything! Yet his razor-sharp wit, intelligence and overall fairness make him a good sparring partner and despite our differences I'd still stand him a beer.

That goes for you too buddy. :wink:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Appreciate that guys, the place is littered with my mails holding my hands up too. Have decided to take a little break; I have so much going on at the mo, wedding to plan, new house to buy, new job to do; maybe Im a bit tired and less tolerant or tolerable no doubt :lol: Catch you all in a few weeks or before if time allows, have fun and be kind to eachother


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> Appreciate that guys, the place is littered with my mails holding my hands up too. Have decided to take a little break; I have so much going on at the mo, wedding to plan, new house to buy, new job to do; maybe Im a bit tired and less tolerant or tolerable no doubt :lol: Catch you all in a few weeks or before if time allows, have fun and be kind to eachother


Brian, drop me a mail so i can post a card through for the wedding bud [email protected]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Brian ,, what the h+ll is your problem ,,,, why are you coming over all contrite and apologetic !!!!! You have done nothing wrong ,,,,what have you done wrong ,, huh ? Pointed out the failings of a thoroughly obnoxious and objectionabe post by someone who lives in a fantasy world knowing nothing of what he was laying forth about ,,, honestly mate that peson needs put in his place , I have seen no apology or such from him ,,,, and it is not hard to see why you quite reasonably got a little heated by it ,,,,,,,,, Rod ( black TT 225 q. Map, bilstein. R32 votek etc ))


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OMG , shock horror , another 6000 odd work shy skiving scroungers will not bother opening their curtains on Monday , courtesy HMV and Blockbusters. ( I don't know if any are from Rochdale ) How much more can we expect


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OMG , shock horror , another 300 hard working honest people will on monday become , acording to some , lazy scrounging work shy parasites who won't bother to open their curtains , all courtesy of Aberdeen council cuts ,,,,,, who is it going to be tomorrow , you or me ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> OMG , shock horror , another 300 hard working honest people will on monday become , acording to some , lazy scrounging work shy parasites who won't bother to open their curtains , all courtesy of Aberdeen council cuts ,,,,,, who is it going to be tomorrow , you or me ?


Probably me mate. I'm a lazy, scrounging, work-shy parasite but I don't have curtains.

Maybe it'll be 'curtains' for you?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Venitians for me mate


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

My lad go the job and starts an apprenticship in May. A proper job with proper training and proper pay. They arent sure what he will do yet either a fitter or a welder (we are hoping for the welder). They loved his enthusiasm and work effort. F#ck me what a relief  His hard work and effort paid off, it only took 5 years.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> My lad go the job and starts an apprenticship in May. A proper job with proper training and proper pay. They arent sure what he will do yet either a fitter or a welder (we are hoping for the welder). They loved his enthusiasm and work effort. F#ck me what a relief  His hard work and effort paid off, it only took 5 years.


BIT OF ADVICE.....he is always early and last to leave (will be noticed) turn into a magpie.......and once learned his trade learn the one above his grade also foc......they will love it. glad for him Brian i really am bud


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Very glad the boy has got a start , ok I maybe a bit biased , but go for the welding every time , if pos ,,, the prospects regarding earning capacity , variety of work , further advancment are much more interesting, but even if he has to go down the fitter route being an HGV mech is not neccessarily the end of the world , further advancement is there , a lad I know who trained as a mech is now working on the rigs , ( currently offf africa ) and earning good money with good life style. ,, as Gaz says , stick in, learn and always be aiming for the next level ,,,, good luck to you both ,, and remember if you need any advice / help on the welding side then just ask .


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> Very glad the boy has got a start , ok I maybe a bit biased , but go for the welding every time , if pos ,,, the prospects regarding earning capacity , variety of work , further advancment are much more interesting, but even if he has to go down the fitter route being an HGV mech is not neccessarily the end of the world , further advancement is there , a lad I know who trained as a mech is now working on the rigs , ( currently offf africa ) and earning good money with good life style. ,, as Gaz says , stick in, learn and always be aiming for the next level ,,,, good luck to you both ,, and remember if you need any advice / help on the welding side then just ask .


Thanks Roddy and Gaz, appreciate the kindness very much.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Very glad the boy has got a start , ok I maybe a bit biased , but go for the welding every time , if pos ,,, the prospects regarding earning capacity , variety of work , further advancment are much more interesting, but even if he has to go down the fitter route being an HGV mech is not neccessarily the end of the world , further advancement is there , a lad I know who trained as a mech is now working on the rigs , ( currently offf africa ) and earning good money with good life style. ,, as Gaz says , stick in, learn and always be aiming for the next level ,,,, good luck to you both ,, and remember if you need any advice / help on the welding side then just ask .


the best post on TTF you have made in my time m8ee..........Roddy xxx


----------

